# Cargo ship feared lost after collision off Dutch coast



## Steve (Jan 25, 1970)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-20616997


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

A difficult operation in the dark and poor weather . One hopes the outcome is a good one . It seems that all that can be done ; is being done . First class seamen in that part of the world .
Derek


----------



## Mick Spear (Jan 6, 2007)

Sad news indeed. 
Mick S


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Very sad news


----------



## valvanuz (Feb 4, 2012)

One more time!!!

I know it is one of the worlds busiest sea lane and a very tricky intersection, but between COLREGS, AIS, radar,multiple and advanced navigation aids, multi-country coastguard monitoring systems. How can this still happen between two modern (barely 10 years old) ships? Wind, rain and night is just not enough of an excuse.

Reminds me of the Kariba vs.Tricolor collision ten years ago almost to the day: (2002/12/14...). Strange how fast these car carriers can sink.


----------



## tom roberts (May 4, 2008)

This terrible tragedy men lost and in the paper I get it only warrents a small section on the inside pages. a privelleged girl who happens to be married to a royal gets headlines on the front page ,and three more inside are full of her morning sickness .I ask you.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Very sad news indeed.
Multi national crew -
May those poor souls who lost their lives R.I.P.

I attach vessels info. Does not look like car carriers are good vessels to be on in this type of situation.

Baltic Ace.
Built 2007 by Gdynia Stocznia Gdynia - Yard No8245/5.
Vehicle Carrier - Bahamas.
23498 tons - 7787 Dwt.
L147.9m x B25m.
Single screw diesel - 18.5 kts.


Corvus J.
Built 2003 by Hegemann Roland - Yard No201 as MAERSK WESTLAND.
Container ship - Cyprus.
6370 tons - 8349 Dwt.
L133.6m x B19.4m.
Single screw diesel - 18 kts.
Name Changes:
2003 Corvus J.
06 Dana Gothia.
12 Corvus J.

Both fairly new vessels.

Hawkey01


----------



## tom roberts (May 4, 2008)

A tragic loss of lives in this accident and this bloody govt are closing down the very people who are there for the seafarers, the Coastguard posts in this modern age where more and more vessels are being lost for reasons of cost cutting it is a bloody disgrace and a blight on our nation.Shame .


----------



## bob nightingale (Mar 18, 2007)

Biggest container ship in the world.157000 tonnes has 13 crew.Yep 13.just entered service.What,s the chance of a lookout.
Bob.


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Don't blame the government for this one Tom. 

I don't agree with removing Coastguard posts but let's not blame this incident on Coastguard cuts. And this was off the Dutch coast, not our coast. 

Like Bob just posted 13 crew to do everything on a 157000 tonnes ship is the real problem. Blame the shipping industry for understaffed ships coming out of port with no sleep for God knows how long trying to do too much with too little. 

Adequate watches with rested alert crew and I doubt it would have happened. 

And in these weather conditions if the lost went into the water their chances were slim and none even if a Coastguard or rescue boat watched it happen. 

I do wish we got better news coverage of these accidents. 

My thoughts and prayers go out to their families and friends.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

All credit to Steve for noticing this dreadful marine tragedy.............tucked away on a sub-page of the B.B.C. News.

As Tom Roberts points out, morning sickness in the right quarters outranks the loss of seafarers.

There is, however,on the front page of the B.B.C. News the following for anyone interested.............

"The work of Brazilian architect Oscar Niemeyer"

............or has ever heard of him.

R.I.P. to the seamen ..................... my condolences to their families and friends.


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Found this report in Saint Paul MN USA  

A couple of photographs released by the Royal Dutch Navy ships taking part in the rescue operation and more info in attached link.
http://www.twincities.com/national/ci_22135995/search-7-bodies-dutch-shipping-accident?source=rss


Search for 6 bodies in Dutch shipping accident
12/06/2012 09:59:10 AM CST (15:59 GMT)


> AMSTERDAM—Rescuers gave up hope of finding any more survivors from a cargo ship that sank in the frigid North Sea off the Dutch coast, saying Thursday they are searching for the bodies of six crewmen still missing. That brings the presumed death toll to 11.
> 
> Search planes, helicopters and ships resumed the search that was called off in the early hours, but the icy conditions made survival virtually impossible.
> 
> "Given the water temperature and the amount of time that's passed, we don't have any hope for more survivors," Peter Westenburg of the Dutch Coast Guard said. Four bodies were found Wednesday, and 13 survivors were rescued. A fifth body was found and retrieved Thursday by a Belgian government helicopter.


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

This link on the Old Salt Blog has an AIS video. Close quarters stuff.

http://www.vesselfinder.com/news/74...n-BALTIC-ACE-and-CORVUS-J-AIS-Historical-Data


----------



## valvanuz (Feb 4, 2012)

nav said:


> This link on the Old Salt Blog has an AIS video. Close quarters stuff.
> 
> http://www.vesselfinder.com/news/74...n-BALTIC-ACE-and-CORVUS-J-AIS-Historical-Data



Interesting, apparently the Baltic was into a slow port turn? Did that confuse the Corvus that made a sharp right instead of keeping straight?

I hope a get a better AIS track of the situation at an earlier stage.


----------



## capkelly (Feb 13, 2006)

In a close quarters situation an alteration to port is not only against Colregs and good seamanship but is, as proved to be in this situation, deadly. Corvus made the correct alteration of course.


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Attached two images may indicate why these vessels sink so fast?

Greg Hayden


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

just a floating box , !


----------



## Cossack (Dec 1, 2007)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-20633363

Shows damage to Corvus J.

http://www.odin.tc/pics/corvus.jpg


----------



## ninabaker (May 4, 2012)

Awful, just awful. As seafarers (former in my case) I am sure we all have far too vivid an idea of what these poor people suffered as she sank.

I used to work in the department of naval architecture at Strathclyde University - they were involved in the various investigations into the loss of the Derbyshire so eventually when she was found the department got the full files of all the photos of her on the sea bed. I could barely endure to look at them and everyone scoffed that I cried but not one of the naval architects in the department had ever been to sea!


----------

